# My Toddler is Vomiting Brown



## channelofpeace (Jul 14, 2005)

My toddler started running a fever this afternoon and just a bit ago threw up a small amount, very liquidy, and very dark brown. He hasn't had anything that color to eat or drink and I am alarmed. He was fine immediately afterward, his temp is a bit cooler and is in relatively good spirits

Anyone experience this? Should I be as freaked out as I am?


----------



## gsd1amommy (Apr 6, 2007)

does it look like there are coffe grounds mixed in it? Has he complained of abdominal pain? When was his last BM? Was it normal?


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

When was his last BM? What was the consistency? It could be a fecal impaction. That would cause vomiting.

http://www.intelihealth.com/IH/ihtIH...339/10175.html

Quote:

Symptoms of fecal impaction include:

Liquid stool (the stool is leaking around the impacted mass of feces and can be mistaken for diarrhea)
Abdominal pain, especially after meals
A persistent urge to move the bowels
Nausea and vomiting
Headache
Poor appetite, weight loss
Malaise (a generally sick feeling)
If the problem is not treated, dehydration, rapid pulse, rapid breathing, fever, agitation, confusion and urinary incontinence


----------



## channelofpeace (Jul 14, 2005)

Nope, it didn't look like coffee grounds, it was pretty slimy smooth (sorry to be so descriptive!) and watery. He doesn't talk much, but hasn't said anything about his tummy hurting, although he seems uncomfortable. My dd threw up the other day (and my other son last week), so the stomach flu is going around, but her's looked normal and she didn't run a fever. His last BM was yesterday morning and was normal.

ETA: His stomach has been really gurgly this afternoon too.


----------



## channelofpeace (Jul 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KatWrangler* 
When was his last BM? What was the consistency? It could be a fecal impaction. That would cause vomiting.

http://www.intelihealth.com/IH/ihtIH...339/10175.html

His stools have seemed normal for him- pretty squishy and once or twice a day (although he hasn't had a BM today, but that isn't completely outside the realm of normal either)


----------



## Strong Mama (Feb 7, 2006)

One word--bananas.
If you have eaten a banana recently you will vomit brown and squishy. Hopefully he is ok and maybe had a banana?


----------



## channelofpeace (Jul 14, 2005)

He had a bite of a banana yesterday, but maybe not enough to throw up quite that much?

He has had food/drink since then and hasn't thrown up anything at all. I am torn about whether I should take him to the doctor or not. I don't want to ignore something serious, but he seems to have improved. Perhaps I should keep an eye on his BMs.


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

You might just consider CALLING the doc and seeing if it's something that warrants a visit?


----------



## channelofpeace (Jul 14, 2005)

Good idea, i'll call in a few hours when open up


----------



## PGTlatte (Mar 7, 2004)

When our DS was recently in the hospital with an NG tube pulling everything out of his stomach, we got to see it all. Brown and bright yellow were common colors. The nurse said the brown fluid is normal stomach fluids mixed with bile, produced by the liver.


----------



## channelofpeace (Jul 14, 2005)

My dh has sinus issues and a strong gag reflex so he throws up relatively often in the winter when he sinuses are the worst and he told me that it is often brownish. I am just used to that kind of yellowy bile color.

Hope your son is doing better


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

How is your child this morning?


----------



## channelofpeace (Jul 14, 2005)

Still running a fever (although there is a distinct possibility that it may be unrelated to the throwing up... he has a problem with recurrent ear infections, so this could be another one) but hasn't thrown up at all since last night at 6:00. He wanted a little bit of steamed carrot, roast beef and baked potato when the rest of us were eating dinner last night, so I gave it to him and he has had water and breastmilk and all of that has stayed down. He seems in good enough spirits for running a fever, so I don't know what is up with him. Perhaps it was just a fluke? I am definitely keeping an eye on him and might call the doctors off when they open in a couple of hours.


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

Sounds like it was bile. Bile is brownish green, not yellow. Yellow is stomach acid. It might be a good idea to touch base with an HCP.







I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## jeliphish (Jul 18, 2007)

Brown vomit can be dried - old blood. If he has sinus problem or any sort of drainage- his vomit can be a brown or maroon color.


----------

